# Peaches



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

Is there a way to can peaches without sugar or syrup? I've been looking for awhile now and can't find anything. I was hoping to find a way to do it before peach season was out but no luck. The reason that I ask is that I'm diabetic. Thanks for any information that you can give me.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

We juice peaches and use that for syrup. Canned in it's own juice....James


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

You can also use water, apple juice, or white grape juice to can them in. But keep in mind that without the sugar they will darken and soften much more quickly.

NCHFP - Different Methods for Canning Peaches

http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_02/peach_sliced.html


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Lemon juice spray keeps them from darkening..
They are great dried.


----------



## rosalind (Oct 6, 2014)

arrocks said:


> But keep in mind that without the sugar they will darken


LOL - I hear this a lot, ok from everyone that cans with sugar, lemon juice, citric acid, etc.

My peaches are canned as peaches + water. If I have it, I usually add in a teaspoon of honey to sweeten the water just a smidge. Most years I can the variety Contender. We did 50# this year, they don't fade - they're brighter than ever! 

I think my trick as to why they don't brown is that I fill the canning jars half full with boiling water right before taking the skins off the peach. Then I plop the slices right down into the hot water as I'm cutting.

This year I also read about adding mint. One or two leaves per jar - makes a very refreshing peach!


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

rosalind said:


> LOL - I hear this a lot, ok from everyone that cans with sugar, lemon juice, citric acid, etc.
> 
> My peaches are canned as peaches + water. If I have it, I usually add in a teaspoon of honey to sweeten the water just a smidge. Most years I can the variety Contender. We did 50# this year, they don't fade - they're brighter than ever!
> 
> ...


That is interesting info to have as I also can them with water sometimes and do use the boiling water. I agree that for the first 4-6 months or so they are fine and if we used them all up in that time frame, no problem. But by 1 year they really begin to turn dark in appearance. Still fine to eat of course, just less appetizing. How long do your hold their color?

I'll try the honey and see if that gives them a longer shelf life. I assume you mean 1 tsp honey per pint?


----------



## rosalind (Oct 6, 2014)

Yes, 1 tsp per pint. We always seem to eat ours up within a year or not much longer. I don't notice any discoloration or change in texture in that time period.


----------



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for all the info everybody. I'm going to can a few bushels next year and try doing a batch of everything mentioned. I'll have to get more mint oil when I'm ready. An amish friend knows a family that makes food grade mint oil every year and sells it from a 2 oz. bottle up to a 55 gallon barrel.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

Phil V. said:


> Thanks for all the info everybody. I'm going to can a few bushels next year and try doing a batch of everything mentioned. I'll have to get more mint oil when I'm ready. An amish friend knows a family that makes food grade mint oil every year and sells it from a 2 oz. bottle up to a 55 gallon barrel.


Oil in canning them? Big difference between using fresh mint leaves as mentioned and using oil. With a few exceptions the use of and oils in canning is very restricted for safety reasons. It insulates bacteria and prevents the heat killing them.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I use a very light sugar syurp so as not interfier with the peach flavor


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Also pure peppermint oil is cut a lot to make it palatable. Pure oil will burn your tongue and does not taste like peppermint as you know it. It will burn your taste buds. I grew peppermint for years and distilled it. The peppermint buyers would bring these little candies, looked like lozenges, 3 times the usual strength, they would make your eyes water, he said they had 1 drop of pure oil and a lot of sweetener in each....James


----------



## shellybo (Nov 9, 2013)

arnie said:


> I use a very light sugar syurp so as not interfier with the peach flavor



Beautiful peaches!


----------



## FLAndy (Nov 6, 2015)

I planted Florida Queen peaches last year. They dont need many chill hours to set. Hopefully, I'll have enough to can soon. Excellent information on this site - as always.


----------

